# Spring '09: What classes are you taking this semester?



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

1. Intro to Ethics
2. Biochemistry II
3. Molecular Genetics
4. Cell Signal Transduction
5. Gene Expression and Recombinant DNA Laboratory

A GRAND TOTAL OF 14 HOURS 


What classes are you taking and how many credit hours?


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

You have 6 classes? 

-Intermediate Financial Accounting
-Ethics: Business Issues
-Religion and Globalization
-Either an art class...or french or russian...I want my fridays free!!

around 16 units


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ecstasy said:


> You have 6 classes?
> 
> -Intermediate Financial Accounting
> -Ethics: Business Issues
> ...


I wanna take a year of Russian so bad it's killing me! I have one more year after this, and I'm gonna try as much as possible to take it. I just hope I can manage to fit it in.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I wanna take a year of Russian so bad it's killing me! I have one more year after this, and I'm gonna try as much as possible to take it. I just hope I can manage to fit it in.


You should..it's one of the absolute funnest languages to learn...and once you get past the Cyrillic alphabet, it's pretty easy to pick up on. That class was the only light in my day lol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally (I think I changed half of my original schedule):
Emergence of human culture
French written expression
English 102
French cinema
Into to cultural anthro
Microeconomics

18 hours smushed into three days


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ecstasy said:


> You should..it's one of the absolute funnest languages to learn...and once you get past the Cyrillic alphabet, it's pretty easy to pick up on. That class was the only light in my day lol


I've taught myself the Cyrillic alphabet. Now I just need some formal instruction so I can actually practice it with other people and make sure I know what I'm doing and know I'm pronouncing words correctly.

I actually almost majored in Russian, but then backed out to study science and engineering. I almost wish I could afford to return to college after I graduate to major in Russian too! I LOVE the language.

How long have you been studying it?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

solasum said:


> Finally (I think I changed half of my original schedule):
> Emergence of human culture
> French written expression
> English 102
> ...


^yikes! You're taking some pretty cool classes though.

I also changed my schedule at least twenty times before I finally got it right.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I've taught myself the Cyrillic alphabet. Now I just need some formal instruction so I can actually practice it with other people and make sure I know what I'm doing and know I'm pronouncing words correctly.
> 
> I actually almost majored in Russian, but then backed out to study science and engineering. I almost wish I could afford to return to college after I graduate to major in Russian too! I LOVE the language.
> 
> How long have you been studying it?


oh wow I could NOT have learned anything on my own in that language..I think I actually got my money out of that class. I havent been studying it long, I'm only going into Russian II maybe, hopefully. But it really isn't practical/useful for my future, but I do love it too. Wait but can't you minor in it?? Im minoring in French...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ecstasy said:


> oh wow I could NOT have learned anything on my own in that language..I think I actually got my money out of that class. I havent been studying it long, I'm only going into Russian II maybe, hopefully. But it really isn't practical/useful for my future, but I do love it too. Wait but can't you minor in it?? Im minoring in French...


Unfortunately, the school that I'm at, they don't have a Russian major/minor. We can only take Beginner's Russian I and II. If we had a minor, I would definitely take it. I wish they would though, I imagine it'd be pretty popular.

I don't think I can really go further and still know full-well that I understand the language. I'm usually good at teaching myself languages, but Russian seems a little too intimidating for self-teaching. It's been challenging enough just to learn dobrey deny, spaseba, zdrastvoytye, and all that lol.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Two classes this semester while I work full time:

-Anatomy & Physiology of the Speech & Hearing Mechanism
-Childhood Communication Disorders


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Introduction to Criminalistics (Forensic science lab)
Concepts of Law Enforcement Administration
Human Rights and Anthropology
Intercultural Communication
Writing for Non-Profit


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm taking university courses that I felt I could handle somewhat, even with social anxiety. However, 2 of them have presentations this year 

Biology (first year, semester 2)
Microeconomics (no group work or presentations!)
English (Reading the Contemporary World) - online
Agriculture Food Systems and Trends - interesting but everyone in the course seems to know each other AND there are presentations and group work


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Statistics for the Life Sciences
Organic Chem II
Intro to Molecular Biology and Biochemistry
French Linguistics I

Lightest course load I have had in a while. I am excited. No labs!


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Global Issues in Literature
Fundamentalism in the Modern World
Urban Theory and Ethnography
Intro to Human Geography
Biological Concepts II


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Developmental Biology
Laboratory in Neurobiology
Advances in Neuroethology
Independent Studies (in molecular biology)
Concepts of Race
Applied Tropical Ecology (basically a summer field course)

Last semester!


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Spring already, my school is only starting Winter next week. Also, all those classes you guys are taking is making my head spin 360 degrees. Holy moly. Good luck.


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

t/r
introduction to educating exceptional children

r
instructional aids and equipment

online
tennessee history
introduction to philosophy
world geography

thirteen hours, i think.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

This is my first semester of college and I'm sooooooo excited.

I'm taking English 101 (4credits) and a seminar called The Beatles: Here, There, Everywhere which I'm told is not really about the Beatles.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Hoppipolla said:


> *This is my first semester of college and I'm sooooooo excited.*


:clap



Hoppipolla said:


> I'm taking English 101 (4credits) and a *seminar called The Beatles: Here, There, Everywhere which I'm told is not really about the Beatles.*


That's interesting. I'm sure it's pretty popular just for its title.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Advanced Calculus I
Abstract Algebra II
Pyschology: Personality

Only two more classes after this semester and I'm done
Advanced Calculus II
Any 300+ level class


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :clap
> 
> That's interesting. I'm sure it's pretty popular just for its title.


Hopefully, it's not that popular... =\


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Art History 201
Roman Satire
World Literature (200-lev)
Intermediate Greek/Plato's Apology
Intensive Intermediate French

Relatively easy courseload this semester, only really got French to worry about.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

English 102
Humanities 101
Logic 201
French 102
Intro to Computer Science 100
Madrigal Choir (if I'm accepted into it)
Modern Dance

So...19 credits.

Avoiding ANY science classes until the summer, thank God I'm done taking math classes...:afr


----------



## UnartfulDodger (Jan 15, 2009)

Intro Bio (it's a year long class, oi)
Humanities (greece/rome)
Poli Sci (intro to political behavior)
Economics

and I'll be staring work as a tech support person for my school.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I decided I'm going to be taking off this semester so I can work more


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I went part-time this semester. I only _have _to take one class but they were offering me extra financial aid so ... I'm taking a second semester of A&P, plus an online Visual Basic course. I haven't touched VB in ages, I'm beginning to doubt my sanity. Especially since I'm not gaining anything by taking the course. Ah well.

O & I have more financial aid left. I don't see why they can't just give me the money!


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Sociology 100
Physics 216 Lab
Biology Senior Seminar
Conservation & Biodiversity
Herpetology (amphibians and reptiles)
Chemical Literature


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Intermediate Horsemanship and Training
Nutrition, Food, And You
Intro to Education
Eroticism and Love in the Middle Ages
Exploratory Art and Visual Culture


----------



## sentry (Jan 22, 2009)

Humanities 120 - Renaissance literature
Spanish 230 - advanced conversation
Religion 120 - history of Christian thought (required course... it's what I get for going to a private school)
German 120 - Intro to German


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Intermediate Accounting II
Income Taxation of Business Entities
Management and Organizations
Conceptual Astronomy
Conceptual Astronomy Lab


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

Principles of Sociology
Intro to African American Literature
Queer Politics and Policy
Intro to Men and Masculinities
Chorale


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm excited to start this semester....great line up.

Remote Sensing 
Advanced Fluvial Geomorphology
Advanced GIS
Post-Confederation Canadian History


----------



## fdm (Oct 26, 2007)

Adv. Quantum 2
Nuclear and Particle Physics
Real Analysis 2
Statistical Methods

It's my last semester! Relatively light this semester... I have the minimum units to be a full-time student...


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

HON ENG (my teach is psychotic)
psychology ( he doesnt know what the internet is)
business:dynamics & environment ( teacher doesnt give a crap!)
aspects of art ( teach has her blackberry strapped to her brain)
and some extra class to discuss career options for like 1 credit (waste of time)
and independent gym (so easy)
but yeah.. im committed to doing well.


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

u speak hebrew?


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

1. Applied Ethics
2. Intro to Philosophy
3. Speech Communication
4. Introduction to Astronomy
5. Macroeconomics


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

This semester (my 4th) I'll be doing Media and Culture Studies (Film Art), History and Development of the English Language, and Phonetics. That makes a grand total of 7 hours per week (if I've calculated it right). 

My core subject is English (Don't know what to minor in yet, but been thinking about Linguistics or History).


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

laugh it off said:


> u speak hebrew?


_*Yes, quite a bit.  Not great at it though.*_


----------

